# Sous vide T-bone



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok here's a quick showing and how to for sous vide T-bone steaks.














IMG_5691.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 20, 2017





Steaks vacusealed up.













IMG_5692.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 20, 2017





Steaks in the water. 

Sous vide cooker set to 130 degrees for medium rare. After 40 minutes the 3/4" steaks were done. Pulled and thermapen read 129. Time to head to the barn where the Weber is heating up!













IMG_5694.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 20, 2017





Threw steaks on 700 degree Weber after patting dry with paper towel. Around a minute on each side. 













IMG_5708.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 20, 2017





Finished product! A perfect cook all the way through with a nice sear on the outside. 

That's how a perfect steak is made in my opinion. 

Dinner is cooked time to grab the wonder dog and head to the farm for a few beers. 













IMG_5702.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 20, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2017)

It certainly looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## xray (Jan 20, 2017)

That does look good! Hopefully tomorrow I try my first SV.

Cute pup too.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks al. 

Good luck X-ray. 

40 minutes at 130 for steak 1" or thinner.


----------



## xray (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks hillbilly. One thing I have found confusing in researching SV is that the times are all over the place.  I understand that we have more wiggle room with SV, but some places have people cooking a piece of meat 2hrs and another cooking that same piece 10-12 hrs. 

I guess I need to start taking notes.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah I saw those times all over the place to. It is confusing. I did T bones all week and 40 minutes to and hour was the same result. Steak was done to 129 internal temp at 40 minutes. When I did then again for an hour same result. 

I did read the texture starts to change at 4 hours. 

Salmon was also best for 40 minutes at 130.


----------



## wade (Jan 20, 2017)

Xray said:


> Thanks hillbilly. One thing I have found confusing in researching SV is that the times are all over the place. I understand that we have more wiggle room with SV, but some places have people cooking a piece of meat 2hrs and another cooking that same piece 10-12 hrs.
> 
> I guess I need to start taking notes.


A good reference site for Sous Vide is ChefSteps. They go from a basic introduction up to quite advanced techniques. 

https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/what-is-sous-vide

They also do a good sous vide cooking chart that gives you the times required for common foodstuffs and also the "wiggle room" before it begins to spoil

For medium rare beef steak they recommend between 45 minutes and 3 hours at 136 F (58 C) with the sweet spot at 90 minutes

For medium rare roast joints they recommend between 5 hours and 16 hours at 140 F (60 C) with the sweet spot at 6 hours.













TraditionalCookingTechniquesCombined.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 20, 2017


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2017)

Boy 136 is a lot closer to medium for me. I'm in that 129-132 range.


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 21, 2017)

Best steaks I've had. Gonna do some filets tonight. Can't get that perfect evenness in the cook any other way.


----------

